

Framework for fostering better conversations in comments sections - tokenadult
http://www.poynter.org/how-tos/digital-strategies/121664/a-5-minute-framework-for-fostering-better-conversations-in-comments-sections/

======
tokenadult
"The very best filter is an empowered, engaged adult. Whether online or
offline, people act out the most when they don’t see anyone in charge. Next
time you see dreck being slung in the bowels of a news story comment thread,
see if you can detect whether anyone from the news organization is jumping in
and setting the tone."

This suggests that Hacker News can promote good quality comments by having its
founders (pg and others) actively participate in comment threads. And they do.
Maybe that is part of the secret sauce here. (For the record, I am horrified
by the comment threads on all the online news articles hosted by the two major
metropolitan daily newspapers in my town. I don't see any editors slogging
into those morasses.)

After edit: For people who care about the condition of comment threads on news
sites (aren't some YC start-ups trying to restructure local journalism?), the
post "Why news orgs can police comments and not get sued"

[http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/01/david-ardia-why-news-
orgs-c...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/01/david-ardia-why-news-orgs-can-
police-comments-and-not-get-sued/)

is quite an interesting read.

